# "max_allowed_packet" mariaDB



## ABB (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Ubuntu 16.04 mit MariaDB, PHP7 und nginx am laufen.
Nun habe ich versucht den "max_allowed_packet"-Parameter für MySQL zu ändern.

Laut "etc/mysql/mariadb.cnf" gilt:
# The MariaDB/MySQL tools read configuration files in the following order:
# 1. "/etc/mysql/mariadb.cnf" (this file) to set global defaults,
# 2. "/etc/mysql/conf.d/*.cnf" to set global options.
# 3. "/etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/*.cnf" to set MariaDB-only options.
# 4. "~/.my.cnf" to set user-specific options.

Ich habe in allen diesen config-Files versucht ein "max_allowed_packet = 100M" hinzuzufügen und jeweils den mysql-Service neu gestartet. Niemals scheint sich irgendetwas an der Einstellung zu verändern. Was mache ich falsch?

Falls hier noch Hintergrundinfos fehlen oder ich gar Foren-Regeln missachtet habe bitte gebt mir kurz Feedback.

Einen schönen Abend allerseits
Andreas


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2016)

Versuche mal ein:

grep -R max_allowed_packet /etc

um die Datei zu finden.


----------



## ABB (20. Juli 2016)

Guter Vorschlag - verwirrt mich nur noch mehr. Es werden erwartungsgemäß Dateien unterhalb /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/ gefunden. Genau in denen hatte ich auch testweise meine "max_allowed_packet  = 100M" gesetzt. Es ist einheitlich dieser Wert (ist die Notation mit "M" evtl. hier nicht zulässig?).
Nun habe ich einen CronJob der alle paar Minuten durchläuft und einen relativ langen String in der DB hinterlegen möchte. Zunächst schlug dies Fehl da der Wert per Default auf 1024 Bytes stand. Wie von Geisterhand war er dann gestern auf einmal (nicht unmittelbar nach Eintragen der 100M & Neustart des mysql service) auf das Maximum (1GB) gestellt. Heute schaue ich ins Log und der CronJob lief immer durch - allerdings hat sich der Wert auf "20971520", also 20MB geändert. Wie - keine Ahnung? Was könnte hier noch reinspielen?


----------



## florian030 (20. Juli 2016)

Und Du hast das auch unter [mysqld] defiinert? Den Wert kannst Du auch bis zum Neustart von mysql setzen: 
SET GLOBAL max_allowed_packet=1000000000;


----------

